# Unknown Watch To Me



## strange_too (Feb 19, 2007)

Hello,

It's a bit of strange one this as I haven't a picture. I was shown a watch the other day it had what looked like cyrillic writing on the case back and what looked like R L B again in cyrillic on the dial. It had a screw down crown & green coloured dial.

Any ideas, just out of interest. I know NOTHING about Russian watches, and that's what I think it is.


----------



## Julian Latham (Jul 25, 2005)

Based on the description I would hazard a guess that this is a Vostok, either a Komanderski or Amphibia, and the three letters are Russian script for K G B. If the crown was set within protruding 'guards' it is a Komanderski, the most common form of KGB Vostok. Real 'tell' is the famous wobble on the winding stem when the crown is unscrewed to wind the watch









Julian L


----------



## strange_too (Feb 19, 2007)

Julian Latham said:


> Based on the description I would hazard a guess that this is a Vostok, either a Komanderski or Amphibia, and the three letters are Russian script for K G B. If the crown was set within protruding 'guards' it is a Komanderski, the most common form of KGB Vostok. Real 'tell' is the famous wobble on the winding stem when the crown is unscrewed to wind the watch
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Thanks for that. It all seems to ring true, including the wobbly stem. Thinking about it there was a "logo" just below the 12. I'll do a image search and see if I can find something.

edit: I've just been looking around and found that logo is the KGB badge.


----------



## mach 0.0013137 (Jan 10, 2005)

Something like this?









*Vostok Amphibia `KГБ`, 31 Jewel cal.2416b Automatic*










Vostok watches, slightly weird but wonderful


----------



## strange_too (Feb 19, 2007)

mach 0.0013137 said:


> Something like this?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Yeah it was similar to it.


----------

